# TTC for 1 year with NO BFP- Bummed!



## Lilymomma (Oct 9, 2007)

So, here's the story...

We've been TTC since DD was about 6 months old. She is now almost 19 months old. AF returned at 8-9 months PP, and she weaned from the breast around 14 months... so my AF/Cycles have been fairly regualar, with 27-30 day cycles. I have been charting for a while now, but mostly CM. I did temp for a while, but that was too difficult for me to keep up with, and my charts were all over the place. In the last few cycles, I have not gotten EW CM, so I am not even sure I am O'ing. Now, there is a whole other issue going on at the same time, but i'm sure they are related, connected. I have had 10 UTI's this year (since Jan), been through 10 rounds of antibiotics, which have resulted in roughly 5-6 yeast infections (despite probiotics/kefir/front to back wiping/cotton underwear...) I have also had bacterial vaginosis several times too. Also, I have had a cyst rupture on my ovary (it was a pretty big one too). I have seen ALL sorts of doctors, my midwives, family practice, internal medicine, urologist... Next week, I am having my urethra dilated, in hopes of ending the UTI's. I am doing all things right for preventing the UTI's... cranberry supplements/frequent urination-after sex too/TONS of water (almost 100oz a day now)... Nothing seems to be working in my benefit.

We *really* wanted our kids close together, esp. since I am staying home. We wanted to have a light at the end of the financial tunnel someday before we retire. He is working SO hard to keep up with staying home, with the hope of having another baby soon. I really should have returned to work by now to stay on our plan. (what plan? right?)

I've read TCOYF front to back several times now... is it time to see an RE? I have a preliminary appt. with a nurse practitioner to do an "infertility work-up", so I guess this is a starting place... I am just feeling VERY down today about this, being that we missed this month, and that makes it a year!

I'm kind of bitter too because we have several VERY close friends/family that are all "experiencing" unplanned pregnancies right now. It makes me irrate to hear about their complaints and woes... I want to be the one with pregnancy discomforts and elbows sticking in my ribs! I know that sounds childish, but it's how I feel. I just feel like they are taking it for granted...

I am so lost right now... With DD, I missed my BCP's for 3 days and was pregnant. I know that it can take longer with your second, but how long before you take action to improve your chances.

Thanks for listening to my story/struggles. I'd love any stories or advice/tips as to where to go from here. Thanks!!!!


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

I am in a similar boat. DH and I have been TTC #1 for 11 months. Next month will mark 1 year. I said that we'd start infertility testing at 1 year, and it's scary that we're almost there. It really sucks that insurance doesn't cover it, so we'll have to pay, when others get pregnant without any problems and don't even have to think about paying anyone to help.

I'm quite certain I'm Oing, so I don't think that's the problem. But I'm afraid if I go in, they will just say, "Here's some clomid." It's sooo frustrating getting my hopes up month after month.

Well, I just wanted you to know that I'm struggling right along with you.


----------



## joeymama (Nov 6, 2005)

It sounds like you have been having ALOT of medical probs. that could be interfering with your fertility. I would say concentrate on getting yourself healthy, UTI's are no fun during pregnancy (I know, I had plenty) Once your body isn't fighting so many infections and recuperating from so many antibiotics maybe it will be able to concentrate on getting pregnant. Our bodies are amazing things and your body may just be saying "hey I need to put my energy here for now." I know how hard it is waiting and wanting the pregnancy to happen, It took us over 2 years to conceive our first, I thought I could NEVER have children. But with number 2 all we did was talk about another baby and we were pregnant. I know that when ttc #1 I was underweight and under incredible stress, and had a few other medical problems ,including ovarian cysts and endometriosis.(sorry for sp). As soon as I stopped trying and accepted that I would NEVER be a mother, I was pregnant. I stopped stressing myself out and just started concentrating on making my body healthy. and Boom, baby. Good luck to you and your family! Enjoy your little one and the one on one time that you have now, number 2 WILL arrive someday in there own time. i KNOW THAT WAITING IS HARD at times unbearable. But take care of mama.

wife to Harmony, and mother to 2 wonderful little boys aged 2 & 3 and one amazing little girl age 1


----------

